# Crittenton frustrated..



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...130.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers




> Javaris Crittenton and Coby Karl haven't gotten too far past the last two seats on the bench, which brings up the annual question regarding rookies -- is the Development League an option?
> 
> The Lakers' minor league affiliate begins its season Sunday at Staples Center, and although neither Crittenton nor Karl will suit up for the D-Fenders this early in the season, anything is possible down the road.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I hope he doesn't have a bad attitude about it. He should just go to the D-fenders ASAP for every home game... the thing I like with having our NBDL team so close is that they can still practice with the Lakers.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah, he definitely should go to the D League, so he can work on his game, and compete in actual competition, like Farmar did last year. I think it will help build his confidence, and not have him so frustrated. He isn't going to get much playing time this year at all, unless Fisher or Farmar go down.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol does he understand the meaning of rookie

Wish he played under Lawrence Frank to truly understand the meaning of confusion


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

he should be pissed, he's playing under fisher and sasha for god sakes Phil still has problem playing his best players


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> he should be pissed, he's playing under fisher and sasha for god sakes Phil still has problem playing his best players


He has shown nothing on the NBA level that he is better then Fisher.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Kurt said:


> He has shown nothing on the NBA level that he is better then Fisher.


Or Sasha even.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

KennethTo said:


> he should be pissed, he's playing under fisher and sasha for god sakes Phil still has problem playing his best players


Phil is here to win games, not coddle your favorite players.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He did come out of college after one year. I like Critt, but he has to EARN minutes.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Phil is here to win games, not coddle your favorite players.


Agree. :cheers:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

HKF said:


> He did come out of college after one year. I like Critt, but he has to EARN minutes.


how do you earn minutes when you aren't given any? i understand he's fustrated, can't blame him.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

HKF said:


> He did come out of college after one year. I like Critt, but he has to EARN minutes.


Plus, if he did his homework before signing his contract, he should already know PJs stance on playing rookies.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

A lot has to do with Farmar's play so far. He's just been ballin.' I'm kind of surprised he can't even get any time over Sasha though.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Phil is here to win games, not coddle your favorite players.


Critt would have given the team a better chance of winning if he was played in the games against the Spurs and Hornets where we face good PG. Hell, he would have helped when played against Mo Williams because Fisher can't play defense worth **** and makes us lose games. Unless your counting those mysterious intangibles he brings.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't know what Critt is doing in practice. However, if he was doing well, I doubt he wouldn't be playing.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

KennethTo said:


> Critt would have given the team a better chance of winning if he was played in the games against the Spurs and Hornets where we face good PG. Hell, he would have helped when played against Mo Williams because Fisher can't play defense worth **** and makes us lose games. Unless your counting those mysterious intangibles he brings.


He's a rookie!

I'm pretty confident he will be a good player but how many rookie PG's have much better seasons than Fish is having this year in the past 10 years?

Steve Francis is one. 
Chris Paul is another.

That's all i can think of. 

A bunch of other players were average as rookies (like Fish is today) such as Bibby, Jason Williams, Jammal Tinsley, Raymond Felton and Tony Parker.

Francis, Paul, Bibby and Felton all did it on lottery teams. Parker was a mediocre starter in a poor backcourt that also featured Antonio Daniels and a Brian Cook-like Steve Smith, so they basically needed him to play. Tinsley was a well season 23 year old that quarterbacked Iowa State into a #2 seed in the tourney. 

And then we have a bunch of star PGs of today that were backups back then such as Baron Davis, Jason Terry, Chauncey Billups, Deron Williams and Leandro Barbosa. Hell if the Lakers DID draft Barbosa you would of probably wanted him to play over Fisher when he was a shaky rookie too.

It's dillusional to think starting Crit is our solution to getting to the second round. He's just not ready, and I feel confident saying that without even watching the practices. I would rather have the steady hand, deadly shot and yes slow feet of Derek Fisher out there than an erratic 19 year old.

Phil isn't the hard headed one, you are for refusing to admit you are partial to Crit.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Who the **** cares? He's a rookie. He may be talented but I'm not sure an entire thread should be devoted to his feelings.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

koberules24 said:


> Who the **** cares? He's a rookie. He may be talented but I'm not sure an entire thread should be devoted to his feelings.


He was just reporting news about updates on Critt. You honestly cared ehough, as you made a post in this thread. If you do not care about something, please just do not post anything at all, instead of complaining about it.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Kurt said:


> He was just reporting news about updates on Critt. You honestly cared ehough, as you made a post in this thread. If you do not care about something, please just do not post anything at all, instead of complaining about it.


Jesus.... Do you think you take your job a little too seriously?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

koberules24 said:


> Jesus.... Do you think you take your job a little too seriously?


Heres a novel concept.... People posting on a forum about the Lakers because they care? Yes... My friend even though it's not about Kobe Bryant... Some people do in fact care.

Perhaps you should stick to the Kobe only threads so that your interests can remain peaked.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

koberules24 said:


> Who the **** cares? He's a rookie. He may be talented but I'm not sure an entire thread should be devoted to his feelings.


Lol! This coming from the guy that would start a thread if Kobe had gas.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Wow, you guys are uptight lately.

Come on now, how in the heck would you play Crit over Fisher? Seriously? Give me the battle tested vet instead of gambling on a rookie PG who hasn't proven anything.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

The way we are playing right now, there has not even been any garbage time for Critt to play.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can understand his frustration, but he had to know that his first year was going to be like this. He'll be getting playing time next season for sure, and maybe even later this year, but right now, Phil doesn't see the need to put him in, so we just have to deal with it.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I can understand his frustration, but he had to know that his first year was going to be like this. He'll be getting playing time next season for sure, and maybe even later this year, but right now, Phil doesn't see the need to put him in, so we just have to deal with it.


Exactly. He's not only a rookie playing under Phil Jackson, he's a very young rookie playing under Phil Jackson. If he expected to get significant PT behind Fisher and Farmar this season he was sadly mistaken. Critt's time will come, he just has to be patient.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Showtime87 said:


> Exactly. He's not only a rookie playing under Phil Jackson, he's a very young rookie playing under Phil Jackson. If he expected to get significant PT behind Fisher and Farmar this season he was sadly mistaken. Critt's time will come, he just has to be patient.



Not only is he a very young rookie, hes a very young rookie who has to play behind another very young and talented point guard who is already playing backup himself.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Critt needs to be playing. we need to develop the young talent on the court. Sasha's had more than his fair shot over the years. Fisher is the steadying Vet but Critt offers a chance of us having an explosive gamebreaker. Sense we're going young,its time to play the kid.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basket...ck=5&cset=true B. Hunt just posted this seperately on another thread

at least Tex agrees with me. You don't bench potential superstars completely. If you have clyde drexler and just drafted Jordan, you make room for Jordan to get minutes.

There is no excuse for not making room for Critt because of a career role player who is a borderline starting PG in fisher.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Why not give Sasha's minutes to Javaris? We wouldn't lose much by playing Farmar and Javaris together. It's not like Sasha plays good defense.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I have to agree here. Crittenton must be given minutes. There's simply no excuse not to give him any. I know there's a pecking order, but Javaris has shown that he can put up against the Pros. True its an exhibition, but regardless he has shown he can play.


This is why sometimes, I wish we have another coach other than Phil Jackson. he's very stubborn in his old ways, though with very good reasons.he knows this is a different team. But Phil seems to prefer grasping that idea. You cannot use the same concept hoping some players will all of a sudden turn into overnight sensation. If their in a funk, give them less minutes and give others a chance.


It wouldnt hurt to give Critt at least 10 minutes a game, if thats too much then make it 5. Try him at least for a couple of games, if you dont like what you see then bench him again. But you simply cant find out if Critt's going to impede the teams chemistry if you're not going to give him some playing time.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Can someone explain to me how we know this kid is a future all star?

I readily admit that I dont know much about him but seriously, no one does. His college stats are good but not eye popping. He wasn't drafted until 20th so if he is this amazing talent, some GM's seriously screwed up.

For the record, I think he should be getting some minutes, especially since Sasha really hasnt done much, but did I really just see him compared to Jordan or Drexler? A bit overzealous me thinks.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

KennethTo said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/basket...ck=5&cset=true B. Hunt just posted this seperately on another thread
> 
> at least Tex agrees with me. You don't bench potential superstars completely. If you have clyde drexler and just drafted Jordan, you make room for Jordan to get minutes.
> 
> There is no excuse for not making room for Critt because of a career role player who is a borderline starting PG in fisher.


There is when Fisher is a better player and you are trying to compete in the playoffs.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Pinball said:


> Lol! This coming from the guy that would start a thread if Kobe had gas.


_Yes rant on (guy who posts about Crittenton's feelings)_. I'd consider another man's gas a hell of lot more deadly than a rookie pouting. What's next an intricate discussion about how the Southern Californian sun hurts Coby Karl's ginger skin? Man I can't wait.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> There is when Fisher is a better player and you are trying to compete in the playoffs.


The only thing Fisher has experience in is getting burned by the opposing team's PG. Any thing he adds offensively is negated by his defense. I know he is a bad defensive PG because I have watched him get destroyed for the past six to seven years. Him being better is just your opinion. When the opposing PGs routinely score 20 to 35 points w 10 assists using minimum effort, at some point you have to start valuing defense.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I know Java beat up on some scrubs tonight, but you can just see his ability to push the ball and break down the defense. I honestly want Java and Farmar on the floor at the same time for spot minutes, and instruct them to just get the ball and run with it.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Outside of Kobe, Critt is probably our best penetrator and play maker. Defensively, he is big for a PG and very very fast, his feet are always moving so he doesn't get beat or blown by. We saw a glimpse of that last game...


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

KennethTo said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/basket...ck=5&cset=true B. Hunt just posted this seperately on another thread
> 
> at least Tex agrees with me. You don't bench potential superstars completely. If you have clyde drexler and just drafted Jordan, you make room for Jordan to get minutes.
> 
> There is no excuse for not making room for Critt because of a career role player who is a borderline starting PG in fisher.


Potential superstar? Let him play an actual NBA game before throwing out these terms. Crittenton wasn't even close to the best player in college, and hes already being touted as a potential superstar?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> Can someone explain to me how we know this kid is a future all star?
> 
> I readily admit that I dont know much about him but seriously, no one does. His college stats are good but not eye popping. He wasn't drafted until 20th so if he is this amazing talent, some GM's seriously screwed up.
> 
> For the record, I think he should be getting some minutes, especially since Sasha really hasnt done much, but did I really just see him compared to Jordan or Drexler? A bit overzealous me thinks.


I personally like him for the following reasons
1) defense - I don't know how good he can get, but I think at worst, he could be the lakers best defensive PG, on the top scale he can be one of the best in the league. Why? First off he has ideal size for a PG. Secondly he is very fast and willing to expend a lot of effort defensively. If you watch him on defense, he is always in front of his man, usually right behind him. You can't get an open look on the guy.

2) Penetration - he is in the mold of Barbosa and Parker in that he can just burn by opposing PGs. He has ridiculous speed and a good crossver.

3) doesn't settle for jumpers. He is a player that would rather drive to the hoop (ala wade) then sit on the perimeter and shoot jumpers (what most of the Lakers do). because of this he will pressure the other team into either fouling him (and get into foul trouble) or get an easy score/dish


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

KennethTo said:


> I personally like him for the following reasons
> 1) defense - I don't know how good he can get, but I think at worst, he could be the lakers best defensive PG, on the top scale he can be one of the best in the league. Why? First off he has ideal size for a PG. Secondly he is very fast and willing to expend a lot of effort defensively. If you watch him on defense, he is always in front of his man, usually right behind him. You can't get an open look on the guy.
> 
> 2) Penetration - he is in the mold of Barbosa and Parker in that he can just burn by opposing PGs. He has ridiculous speed and a good crossver.
> ...


4) Ultra competitive - might be the most important thing of all, there are guys that don't care whether or not they win or not, prefer to win and then there are guys that just want to win all the time at everything. In the pre-season you saw an example of this when Critt was absolutely disgusted at losing a PRESEASON game dispite having a good game himself.

5) Hard worker and self motivated - he works hard to improve and learn, probably second to only kobe in the team in this regard. You don't have to tell him to work on his game, he'll do it himself


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Rumor has it Java is being hidden to keep him out of trade talks...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Sean said:


> Rumor has it Java is being hidden to keep him out of trade talks...


You read my mind! I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sean said:


> Rumor has it Java is being hidden to keep him out of trade talks...


That's interesting. Honestly, I don't want to trade him because I just feel it would be a mistake to do so. I think we finally got a steal in the draft, and I want that steal to stay OURS.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

if that's really true, then doug collins did a great job at screwing us over on national television. he mentioned how so many people in the lakers organization were so high on him. how he's quick, strong, and athletic.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Sean said:


> Rumor has it Java is being hidden to keep him out of trade talks...


That doesn't make sense unless we are actively pursuing a trade.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> That doesn't make sense unless we are actively pursuing a trade.


The logic is that if other teams see Critt's talent, they would demand he be included in any trade.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> The logic is that if other teams see Critt's talent, they would demand he be included in any trade.


What trade? Like I said, unless we are actually invovled in serious trade discussions it doesn't matter.

Even then I don't buy it. You really think the Magic would have insisted on Javaris in the Ariza deal?

I guess we shouldn't play Bynum or Farmar either.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> What trade? Like I said, unless we are actually invovled in serious trade discussions it doesn't matter.
> 
> Even then I don't buy it. You really think the Magic would have insisted on Javaris in the Ariza deal?
> 
> I guess we shouldn't play Bynum or Farmar either.


I didn't say I agreed with it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Kenneth said:


> he should be pissed, he's playing under fisher and sasha for god sakes Phil still has problem playing his best players











*BUMP!*

Javaris Crittenton was waived by the Bobcats in the preseason...guess he couldnt make their powerhouse of a squad.

That old fart Fisher is still earning rings....Sasha's collecting rings and banging hot tennis stars....life is rough


----------

